# Betörender Geruch, Kratzer und irgendwelche Flecken am A400



## Gazelle (20. Oktober 2011)

*Betörender Geruch, Kratzer und irgendwelche Flecken am A400*

Hallo,
hab gerade mein Netzteil ausgepackt, das erste war ein betörender Geruch, wie bei einer ausgelaufenen Batterie oder so ähnlich.

Das zweite dieser "schöne" Kratzer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier die Flecken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ich mir da jetzt Gedanken machen, oder ist das normal?
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Betörender Geruch, Kratzer und irgendwelche Flecken am A400*

Schaut fast so aus als ob das schon einer vor dir hatte, versuchs einfach mit einem Umtausch. weil wenn du sowas kaufst sollte es auch keine magen haben, hatte auch schon mal sowas bekommen und da wurde es recht schnell umgetauscht


----------



## Gazelle (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Betörender Geruch, Kratzer und irgendwelche Flecken am A400*

Na geil -.-.....ich liebe Umtauschen 

Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das schon jemand hatte, das Netzteil war absolut originalverpackt!


----------



## derP4computer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Betörender Geruch, Kratzer und irgendwelche Flecken am A400*



> Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das schon jemand hatte, das Netzteil war absolut originalverpackt!


Ich würde es umtauschen.
So sieht kein vernünftiges Produkt aus, welches beim Hersteller durch die Ausgangskontrolle lief.


----------



## billythekitt (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Betörender Geruch, Kratzer und irgendwelche Flecken am A400*

Umtauschen, bei einem Garantiefall wird dann gesagt sonst, das wurde schon einmal unsachgemäß geöffnet oder sonst was. Hatte schon einmal dieses Problem.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Betörender Geruch, Kratzer und irgendwelche Flecken am A400*



Gazelle schrieb:


> Na geil -.-.....ich liebe Umtauschen
> 
> Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das schon jemand hatte, das Netzteil war absolut originalverpackt!


 
Hatte das selbe mit einem i7 2600K. Im Laden (Conrad) Originalverpackt alles schnieke gekauft, zuhause ausgepackt= WLP fehlte auf den Boxed Kühler (eigentlich ja egal, da ich den nicht nutze) und WLP Flecken auf der CPU.


----------



## Compucase (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Betörender Geruch, Kratzer und irgendwelche Flecken am A400*

Hi!

So etwas kann leider mal passieren. COUGAR ist ja nicht bekannt dafür das verkratzte Netzteile im Karton liegen; Einzelfälle gibt es halt mal.
Das Netzteil ist technisch sicherlich neu. Aber Du hast natürlich das Recht dein PSU umzutauschen da es äußerliche Mängel aufweist.


----------



## Gazelle (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Betörender Geruch, Kratzer und irgendwelche Flecken am A400*

Ach da freu ich mich aber, dh. ich darf jetzt mim Zusammenbau eine Woche warten bis das neue Netzteil da ist    
Juhuu Ersatz ist da, wenn ich Zeit habe kann ich den auspacken und mal schauen was das NT diesesmal zu bieten hat 

Mindfactory war ausgesprochen schnell beim Umtausch!!!!


----------



## Gazelle (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Betörender Geruch, Kratzer und irgendwelche Flecken am A400*

Neues Netzteil ist gestern gekommen.......ich find das nicht mehr lustig jetzt, ganz ehrlich!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Über den Geruch, der mein ganzes Zimmer ausfüllt kann ich ja hinwegsehen, der geht anscheinend mit der Zeit weg....aber das ist doch totaler Mist!
Welcher Held kommt auch darauf so eine Kratzanfällige Mattlackierung bei einem Netzteil zu verwenden!!!!


----------



## Rolk (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Betörender Geruch, Kratzer und irgendwelche Flecken am A400*

Wenn du ein Netzteil ein oder zwei mal verbaut hast sieht es meistens sowieso so aus.


----------



## Gazelle (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Betörender Geruch, Kratzer und irgendwelche Flecken am A400*

Ja genau das ist ja auch völlig egal! Wenn ICH es ein zweimal so verbaut habe und es so aussieht, aber schon wieder hab ich so eines bekommen!!!
Wahrscheinlich wurde das Netzteil wohl schonmal verbaut, wenn es schon wieder so aussieht, bin schwer am überlegen es zurückzuschicken und mir heute ein Neues zu bestellen!


----------

